# Greetings & Boat ID



## 73wayfarer (Oct 1, 2013)

I am new to sailboats, having only sailed around 20hrs in my life (including my CANSAIL 1 course this summer).

I bought a 1973 Wayfarer to learn on and am loving it.

As a project boat, I came across a scow that looks like this:
sailingtexas (dot) com/201101/ssears10101 (dot) html 

My steering is as pictured, rudder and remote tiller with cables running between them. There were no sails, no HIN, and no other identifying info.

My tally plate says "sears | Model # 61041 | Serial # IT66SB, 0.001

I've looked up Sears, scow, board boats, and any other combination and cannot find any pictures that look quite right. The surfwind hull looks right, except mine is 14'3" and the mast of the fleetwind looks right except that I have a centreboard not a daggerboard.

Any help identifying this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

A few sites to check out:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...4/1305360/00050260/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=

Sailboats built by Sears, Roebuck & Co. by year on Sailboatdata.com

Based on what I'm seeing on sailboatdata, that looks like a fleetwind.

Fleetwind by Sears - ShortyPen Sailboat Guide

There's a Yahoo! group dedicated to Sears sailboat owners:
Yahoo! Groups

Hope this helps!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you have pictures of your boat? Can we see the centerboard set-up?


----------



## 73wayfarer (Oct 1, 2013)

The fleetwind is 12'1", but mine is 14'3"
The fleetwind is a daggerboard, but mine is a centreboard
The fleetwind mast shape, size, and placement look the same.

Here are three pics:

postimg(dot)org/gallery/1bzqasym/

Sadly, I have no rudder or tiller. I'll have to fabricate. Hoping to find a pic of original so I know what shape/size to base them on.


----------

